# Algae Issues



## tennis4you (Jul 27, 2007)

Now and then I get this hair algae looking stuff on the tips of my plants. I am no where near as high tech as some of you. I am running a 125 gallon tank with no CO2 and just adding Flourish. I am dosing the recommended (Whatever that means right?) amount of Flourish. I have (3) 50 watt T-5 lights. Not sure what my best bet to keep it down to a minimum is. Image of one of the plants below. The tank is moderately plants.


----------



## RNJ_Punk (Aug 3, 2008)

How long do you typically keep your tank lights on everyday? Algae can depend on alot of things such as, amount of fish waste, over feeding, over lighting, and co2 problems. Seeing as to how you only have 1 wpg it might not be the lighting.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

t4y:

Your tank really looks great for 1.2WPG!

I cannot see the hair algae in the photograph but if it is the type that I believe it to be then you can try the following:


[1] Add Seachem Excel in accordance with the manufacturers recommendation or (if this does not work)

[2a] Order Potassium Sulfate. Add one tablespoon initially and subsequently add one teaspoon for each 30G WC and.

[2b] (optional but recommended) also order Plantex CSM+B and add 1 teaspoon initially and subsequently 1/3 teaspoon for each 30G WC.

The above would be in addition to the Flourish which you are now dosing.

TR


----------

